# Steam das Internet abdrehen



## fabi5090 (1. August 2016)

'durch Autor entfernt'


----------



## fabi5090 (1. August 2016)

Habe vergessen Stichworte hinzuzufügen, geht das im Nachhinein noch irgendwie?


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (13. August 2016)

Wäre erst mal die Frage was du genau vor hast und warum du den Zugriff blocken willst?

Du kannst z.B. in den Einstellungen so Sachen wie "nicht automatisch in der Community anmelden" oder "Updates nur von z.B. 22 - 24 Uhr runterladen/installieren" einstellen.

Oder du kannst ganz einfach den Offline Modus aktivieren. Dadurch werden alle Online Funktionen deaktiviert und Steam hat sozusagen keine Verbindung mehr zum Internet.
Das ganze sieht dan so aus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um den Modus zu aktivieren einfach oben auf Steam und dann auf "go offline" oder "go online" klicken. Steam startet dann kurz neu um den jeweiligen Modus zu starten.
Selbst ein Spiel zu installieren geht im Offline Modus nicht obwohl man ja eigentlich noch mit dem Internett verbunden ist, da Steam alle Verbindungen zum Netztwerk trennt.


----------



## fabi5090 (15. August 2016)

s. o.


----------



## Ash1983 (15. August 2016)

Sind sicherlich einigen bekannt, aber dann sind es vermutlich wieder dir nicht passende Antworten, da du mit allen Informationen erst spaeter ankommst. Nene, lass mal.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (15. August 2016)

Mich würde interessieren warum du Steam vom Internet aussperren willst. Ich bin nur neugierig was der Grund ist.


----------



## Rumtata (16. August 2016)

Naja..kann man schon irgendwie vermuten warum.
War ja vor kurzem auch in anderen Forum oft zu finden, User die Steam blocken wollen, mit frischen Foren-Account etc.. am ende kam fast immer raus das es um den Steam-Bypass ging (Vloksi oder so). 
Nen anderen plausiblen Grund einer download Plattform das Internet zu blockieren gibts ja nicht..wie sonst käme man an die spiele wenn dann nicht Illegal?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (17. August 2016)

Genau das dachte ich mir


----------



## fabi5090 (24. August 2016)

[veraltet]


----------



## fabi5090 (11. September 2016)

[veraltet]


----------

